# Schreiben von Unittests - Threads, Client-Server



## Saheeda (1. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin noch Anfänger und habe momentan ein generelles Problem - Ich weiß nicht, für welche Methoden ich Tests schreiben soll. 

Aktuelles Beispiel: Chatprogramm.
Die Aufgabe besteht aus zwei Teilen, nämlich die Verbindungen Client-Server und Server-Datenbank. Bei der Server-Datenbank-Verbindung kann ich testen, ob meine Methoden die benötigten Informationen zurückgeben, bzw. ob die richtigen Stellen in der Datenbank verändert werden.

1. Wie/was mache ich aber bei Client-Server? Meine Testklasse besteht momentan aus einer Abfrage, ob überhaupt eine Verbindung existiert bzw. ob die "richtige" Exception geworfen wird, wenn nicht. Macht zwei Tests für eine der wichtigsten Stellen meines Programms.

2. Wie teste ich am sinnvollsten mehrere Threads?


----------



## Machareder (2. Okt 2014)

1. Beim Verbinden zum Server testen ob Server existiert.
2. Ich würde jeweils testen ob die Nachricht beim Server ankommt und ob der Server die Nachricht richtig weiterleitet.
 Bsp:
Client A schickt nachricht zu Client B über den Server.
Server erhält Nachricht, schickt nachricht weiter zu B.
B bestätigt dass er die Nachricht erhalten hat. 
Server benachrichtigt Client A dass B die Nachricht erhalten hat

MfG

Machareder


----------

